# High Power Handling Center Channel Help



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

My center channel couldn't take the power  I need a center channel that can handle at LEAST 200rms at 8 ohms.....Any advice? I have been searching all day with no luck! Do I have to build one on my own or do a few companies have one in their current line up?


----------



## GP400CI (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, im not sure what your price range would be but this would definitely be more than enough to take the abuse.

http://www.klipsch.com/rc-52-ii-center-speaker


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

What happened? Most center channel info is not heavy in bass, so I'm surprised you would need that kind of power unless you are trying to reach painful sound levels. Note that you don't need speakers rated to take the full RMS power of your amp or receiver. A little extra power (headroom) is usually a good thing. You just need to be a bit careful about what you do.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

JimH said:


> What happened? Most center channel info is not heavy in bass, so I'm surprised you would need that kind of power unless you are trying to reach painful sound levels. Note that you don't need speakers rated to take the full RMS power of your amp or receiver. A little extra power (headroom) is usually a good thing. You just need to be a bit careful about what you do.


I'm with you. How did you overpower and/or damage a center channel?? A WTMW center should have a high sensitivity in the 90dB range, so in most movies even at a high listening level the center shouldn't need more than a few watts to get quite loud.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Is he's like me he went with matching LCR, and if he has bookshelves (like me) the center has a lot to handle even crossing at 80-100hz with seating 16ft away. I feel like it's a limitation I'll eventually have to upgrade (of course, that way I can go all-out!) though I haven't damaged them, I don't think it is as clean as it could be.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Crossing over properly and using moderation in the volume should satisfy unless your room is huge and the center is small.:T


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

I blew the Klipsch RC-62. I didnt have the center crossed over at all. I just plugged it in. Does Klipsch repair these and do i set the crossover in my receiver or do i need to buy an external one like I have for my subs (Behringer DCX-2496)? I have an Adcom amplifier that does 200 rms at 8 ohms by 5. I want a center that can handle full range, honestly. I dont want to cross anything over.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

todj said:


> I blew the Klipsch RC-62. I didnt have the center crossed over at all. I just plugged it in. Does Klipsch repair these and do i set the crossover in my receiver or do i need to buy an external one like I have for my subs (Behringer DCX-2496)? I have an Adcom amplifier that does 200 rms at 8 ohms by 5. I want a center that can handle full range, honestly. I dont want to cross anything over.


I'm sure Klipsch can repair it, but if you can determine the bad component it will save money on shipping (and help prevent cabinet damage).

You're not likely to find a center that can do full range without spending big money, and then it wouldn't likely match your L/R in voicing. Since the RC-62 is rated pretty flat to 63hz, you'd do best to set the center to small in your receiver, and if your receiver can cross the center separately from your other speakers, go ahead and set it between 60-100hz. You might try it at each to see what it can handle/sound like before leaving it. Otherwise, set it the same as the L/R: that's simply the best you can do.


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

That is a high quality speaker and should have been able to handle things fine. I would have it repaired. But you need to find out what went wrong before connecting another back up. Setting the center to "small" would help protect the speaker from the lowest bass and still give you "full range".


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

Where can i get it repaired? I think I am set on small?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

todj said:


> Where can i get it repaired? I think I am set on small?


Where depends on what is wrong with it. Check with the Klipsch service center tomorrow on what they recommend (I imagine they have one being a large corp). Not owning a Klipsch, I wonder if it has any protection in it like a fuse on the back/inside? Perhaps it's under warranty?

I really doubt you had it set on small and burnt something, especially being a horn, as it should have high output and power handling. You might run through the settings using the receiver manual to verify.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

If you are using even a halfway decent sub in your system, an Xover point of 100Hz or below will not be localizable. Meaning it will sound great and your center will handle loads of power  

I won't disagree that a "fullrange" center sounds better and more natural even though it mostly gets voice content. Having your system properly set up for your power/volume levels should be of much greater concern than the false peace of mind from assuring your center doesn't have an HPF applied.

There's also nothing worng with having a powerful amplifier. You're in a good place if you have 200W/ch. Amp headroom is always better than having too small of an amp that you drive to clipping!


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

I understand what you are saying but I don't have crossovers or a gain on my ampifier like most amplifiers I have used in the past. I am not sure how to adjust the amount of power going to the center channel or how to set the crossover point at a suitable level. I dont want to use the receiver to do that because if it gets unplugged I dont want to go in and reprogram it all. does anyone know somewhere I can get the center channel repaired with either genuine Klipsch parts or with something custom and upgraded?


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

I use a RC-64 klipsch and have a SVS sub hooked to the center also, it pounds out clean power. You'd be surprised how much sound comes from the sub.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

todj said:


> Where can i get it repaired?


Klipsch or your local Klipsch dealer.



> I think I am set on small?


If it is set on "SMALL" then its bass is crossed over and the speaker should not have blown unless something is defective.


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

Is it worth repairing the center channel or do they charge as much as a new center channel to repair it? Is there any way I can just purchase the drivers and install them myself?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

todj said:


> Is it worth repairing the center channel or do they charge as much as a new center channel to repair it? Is there any way I can just purchase the drivers and install them myself?


Ask Klipsch.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Are you sure your not under powering the speakers? I've blown many speakers due to lack of power, distortion kills!!


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

I found out its actually my amp thats blown; the adcom gfa-7805  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

todj said:


> I found out its actually my amp thats blown; the adcom gfa-7805  Thanks for all your help!


Ouch!!


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah this is only the second time this amp has failed on me. No big deal.....:/


----------

